# RHD conversion info



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all
Looking to do a RHD conversion on my 93 240 sx. anybody have or know of a place on the web where I can get all the required info on it...parts stuff like that,. thanks for the help in advance...
Chris


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

memole said:


> Hello all
> Looking to do a RHD conversion on my 93 240 sx. anybody have or know of a place on the web where I can get all the required info on it...parts stuff like that,. thanks for the help in advance...
> Chris


Yeah you can search here. Opium has several posts about this topic.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

other than the obviously reason that its jDm tyT3 why would you want to do this?


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

well I want to do this becuase its different. but I am not sure if I have to cut my car in half and weld the RHD clip to my car...if so I might have to review my thoughts about the subject...
I will look to see if I can find anything here about the subject more in depth. thanks again
Chris


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

no, don't cut your car in half. What you do is cut the firewall. but is it really worth losing your car over?


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> no, don't cut your car in half. What you do is cut the firewall. but is it really worth losing your car over?



Well I jave a friend that has a 90 or 91 (SOHC motor) in a junk yard that has been hit pretty hard in the front... the title is still good so maybe I will have to try somthing with that. there is someone else on another forum that is selling a JDM front clip for 150 bucks. it doesn't have the motor or anything just enough parts to do the swap he says. I think it might be worth it but still trying to find all the info I can on it before I commit to anything. looking ar ound here for the topic but haven't found anything yet that I didn't already know about it. but will be looking more. I would hate to cut up my car I just finished putting it back together after repainting it. thanks again
Chris


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

Also have to find out if you can use the KA motor ir if you have to swap out engines. I really wanted to have a KA-T well have to find that out too.
Thanks again
Chris


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

yes you can have a KA engine with the RHD conversion. I've seen it done. There was a green s13 in FL with this done. The reason why I ask if you're willing to risk your car, is that Opium told me when there isn't the firewall there, there is no support for the car itself. So the slightest shift in the geometrical symmetry can cause the entire car to be ruined.


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I would think that if by welding a support bar cris-cross and striaght (like you would do with chopping the tops of older cars) the car would keep its measurements..then after putting the firewall in you could remove the support bars... but I am still thinking about the whole thing. I have been reading thast a liot of people end up crashing there cars becuase they aren't used to driving on the right side...so many things I have to think about. thanks again
Chris


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anytime. Yeah, I've heard rumors of people crashing. Just another excuse for them not being able to drive. lol.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> Anytime. Yeah, I've heard rumors of people crashing. Just another excuse for them not being able to drive. lol.



um... yeah. Crashing a RHD car is no excuse. You just plain can't drive. Darwin awards right there. You know, you are driving a RHD car setup for LHD. Learn to adapt.... 

As per the topic at hand. I've heard of one guy that is going to attempt the entire front end chop/re-weld thing. But he was more that qualified being a professor and all with more tools than most people can imagine in one room made for straightening frames, etc. I never followed up on it, but 99.9% of the people out there are going to be a firewal change of some sort. There IS more than one way to do this. I say go with what YOU think will work best logically in your mind. Make sure that your car is cheap so worst case scenario you need to scrap it. If you fuck up don't cry to anyone about it. The only RHD specific part that you will need that I can think of at the moment is the brake master cyl. Other than that you can pretty much rig it up with as much or as little JDM parts as you want. This shit is metal and metal can be changed any way you see fit with proper tools/knowledge. My car still contains a LHD body harness. However on another car we did it used RHD body harness. There are sooooo many ways to do this. Do what you think is best because you are the one doing the work. we can't answer questions based off your logic from a person you barely even know over the internet. If you're down, then your down... just do it.


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

Opium..
I like your thinking and its helped me out a lot. I think I will try this setup and hope for the best but expect the worse. I think I will wait until I have enough cash to buy an entire front clip(one with motor and tranny) and do everything at once. I was just curious on getting some ideas from other people that have done it and maybe they know a better way than what I was thinking. thanks again
Chris


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good luck with it. My advice. Invest into a plasma cutter. It'll make miracles happen.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yes a plasma cutter and a good tig welder are wise investments and will provide much cleaner and precise work. My conversion was done with a tig welder and an air saw. Not exactly the fastest way to do it . Just make sure that with your front clip you take as many measurements as possible before you start hacking shit up. If you searched and found my original RHD thread from way back when you will see I had no idea how this was going to be done either. But once you get your hands dirty a little bit you'll be surprised how quickly ideas form. Just so you know if yo are going to use all JDM parts you must have ALL jdm parts. Everything is different than USDM. You even need the key that goes with the jdm ignition.


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks again
I will have to try to find that orginal post (thread) that you wrote. now I have to find a good company to get the full front clip from. There is a place local here in tampa. they sell them for 2800 it says it comes with everything. I will have to look around. anybody deal with good companies??? let me know
thanks again
Chris


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

Opium I think I found your old pst but can not see any pics. they are all "X" out. anyway I could get you to send them to me??? I have High speed...so downloading them wouldn't be a problem. 
[email protected]
thanks
Chris


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

while waiting, heres a couple i could find of his 240
http://www.random240.com/240/myrb20det1.jpg
http://www.random240.com/240/frontICview.jpg

edit: heres the whole directory...duh!?!

http://www.random240.com/240/


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks a bunch... those look great. makes me want to do it even more now...
Chris


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

and here are the pictures in those threads that are in a diff directory:

http://www.random240.com/swap


here's where all my parts came from.....


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks
Seeing the bare clip makes me understand a lot more of what needs to be done. it doesn't look like you have to replace the ENTIRE firewall...just two sections. correct me if I am wrong.I am still reading through you post about it all and looking for a parts list. its just that I only have my own garage to do this and I live in one of those highly deed restricted areas...(my wifes idea) so I don't really have room for my car and half another car. . well thanks again for those great pics. these are really helping my out.
Chris


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

by the way is the RB20 wiruing harness the same kind of hook up as the 240sx??? I know with a sr20 you have to splice together certain wires to make sure everything works correctly. I live in FL so AC is a MUST...I would like to stick with the KA motor but looking at pics of clips there is a lot of fab work to reroute the lines...but it wouldn't if I went with a JDM motor its just that the local shop charges about 9000 for a RB25DET swap. (and about 4000 to 7000 for a sr20) I am a real do it yourself person..I have already done the supension, took the car all apart and did all the body work and repainted it, swapped out the tan interior with all black..so looking at trying to find everything and do it myself. thanks again
Chris


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

there is no real parts list. There is a way to do everything different so the parts list is entirely up to you. Only thing I've forseen to be a must is the RHD brake master cyl. and of course the dash. But I guess even both of those things aren't really a must if you do things your own way. There is 100 different ways of doing things... just get your hands dirty and figure it out. It's not a race or anything. As for the RB20 wiring. You use the KA lower with the RB upper harness and there is some other wiring required for the body harness. There are write ups everywhere for it. Well none on this site I guess but search the internet some more and you'll find it. If you can't find anything I'll point you in the right direction.....


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks again
I tried that websirte (7nights racing...) where you got your clip but it doesn't exist anymore. any other place you know of??? I would rather deal with a company someone else has dealt with.
Chris


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

JHOTexports.com. I've been to their warehouse in Augusta GA. This is where I got my SR engine from. Check with them about their clips.


----------



## memole (Nov 22, 2005)

Seems ok but there aren't any pricing on that website (JHOTexports.com) no pictures either... I kind of like to see what I am ordering... thanks again
Chris


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

memole said:


> Seems ok but there aren't any pricing on that website (JHOTexports.com) no pictures either... I kind of like to see what I am ordering... thanks again
> Chris


could try to email or call them if they have either of those listed on a contact us page


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

memole said:


> thanks again
> I tried that websirte (7nights racing...) where you got your clip but it doesn't exist anymore. any other place you know of??? I would rather deal with a company someone else has dealt with.
> Chris


yeah that guy is no longer in business because he turned out to be a theif later on. I found out that he got my clip through JHOT though. Very good to deal with. may also want to try JARCO inc if your on the east coast.


----------

